# The gods of darkness



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2010)

derp


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2010)

hurr


----------



## Bambi (Oct 15, 2010)

Grycho said:


> [video=youtube;49ZJqqrr6jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49ZJqqrr6jk[/video]


What's darker?

First one, but the second persons lead reminded me of Freiza: 
[video=youtube;UvNudNEYZMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvNudNEYZMQ[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2010)

Bambi said:


> What's darker?
> 
> First one, but the second persons lead reminded me of Freiza:
> [video=youtube;UvNudNEYZMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvNudNEYZMQ[/video]


 

Meh... he reminds me more of Orochimaru from Naruto. XD

[video=youtube;iv00zQsEyio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv00zQsEyio[/video]

Mute the faggy-fucking music.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 15, 2010)

Grycho said:


> Meh... he reminds me more of Orochimaru from Naruto. XD


He does for me, too -- not a bad thing either.

Still, I miss the leads (cross-genre) that didn't have to whisper-scream, howl like they're getting a vasectomy with a baseball bat, or squeal like a Twilight fan girl in order to convey a personality quirk, or frightening behavioral extremity. This probably doesn't count given the examples:
[video=youtube;yU6HJcd0Ljg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU6HJcd0Ljg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 15, 2010)

classical mind fuck song anybody?


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 15, 2010)

Oy vey


----------



## FaSMaN (Oct 16, 2010)

I wouldn't choose ether LoL...

I really wouldn't consider Slipknot or cradle, dark any more as over the years its got too commercialised, its purely there to sell singles as theres no better way to revolt against your parents than to wear black and listen to slipknot/cradle the whole day, very few bands these days can be considered dark, and allmost none of them will show off this "shock" factor you find slipknot/cradle.

But then again if you like that sort of music rather google or youtube "Death Stars" I  highly recommend there song "cyanide",but its still not truelly dark.,or if you really want dark listen to bands like Therion,that actually does have its roots in the occult, but dont expect the shock factor.

PS this is just my opinion others might have other viewpionts


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 16, 2010)

the darkest band in the world? MARY MAGDALAN <3

not really. but they ARE the best.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 16, 2010)

The Carebears.  Those are the darkest.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 20, 2010)

Sepultura.  

[video=youtube;NiwqRSCWw2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiwqRSCWw2g[/video]


----------



## Hir (Oct 20, 2010)

oh god oh man oh god OH MAN OH GOD


----------



## Stawks (Oct 20, 2010)

[yt]3mIZooCIQ3o[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Oct 20, 2010)

oh and for the sake of the thread the bands that gives me the darkest feeling are probably Sunn O))), Electric Wizard or Moss.

[yt]94EZi03awhg[/yt]
[yt]ZkJHIRwQ_JI[/yt]
[yt]sO7VP34n2Ps[/yt]

fuck COF and Slipknot, they're glitter fairies (COF are literally glitter fairies) compared to this.

some more stuff I like that are pretty dark:

[yt]cqRZUzjaz9g[/yt]
[yt]4vot1C3ImBU[/yt]
[yt]1PCoTjd0894[/yt]
oh and year of no light have two drummers, that should satisfy the slipknot fags
[yt]4DDRIfd0QYs[/yt]
[yt]pfBd7J75L9c[/yt]


----------



## Lobar (Oct 20, 2010)

Fuck CoF and Slipknot.

[yt]joEAb_y7ZYA[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Oct 20, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Fuck CoF and Slipknot.


 let's be honest, dimmu aren't that much better. but it's somewhat of a step in the right direction.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 20, 2010)

Ozzy/Black Sabbath, Morbid Angel, Decapitated, Vehemence, At the Gates ...

SlipKnot is kiddy pop metal. There is nothing dark about them.

CoF...Ehh, a lot of wankery, but I like some of their old stuff. So shoot me. I don't think it's all that dark though.


----------



## Aden (Oct 20, 2010)

bitch best be trollan

Should I even bother posting music here? I don't think I will.


----------



## Ames (Oct 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> [yt]sO7VP34n2Ps[/yt]


 
Omg.  That's like my most favorite stoner metal song ever.


----------



## Hir (Oct 20, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Omg.  That's like my most favorite stoner metal song ever.


 NUCLEAR WARHEADS READY TO STRIKE
THE WORLD IS SO FUCKED LET'S END IT TONIIIGHTTTT

FUUUCCKKKKK

yeah it's awesome.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 21, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> oh god oh man oh god OH MAN OH GOD



I take it you approve of brazilian death metal?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Oct 21, 2010)

Cradle of Filth and Slipknot? That's the best you could come up with? Do you listen to ANYTHING you don't find on MTV or whatever?



Bambi said:


> [video=youtube;yU6HJcd0Ljg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU6HJcd0Ljg&feature=related[/video]


 God damn I fucking love you for posting Manowar.


----------



## Hir (Oct 21, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> I take it you approve of brazilian death metal?


 uhhh

not sure really

my post was aimed at the OP

EDIT: *reads your post*

fuck dude, do you even know what death metal is? death metal is like this:

[yt]07B42TVgmyQ[/yt]


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 22, 2010)

Dude, yes, I know what death metal is.   Sounds like you don't know there's more then one kind.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Oct 22, 2010)

Good kick ass band and song.

[video=youtube;wotaEqL2mzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wotaEqL2mzI[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 22, 2010)

My skin is darker than Slipknot, and I am WHIIIIIIIIIIIITE!!!


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Dude, yes, I know what death metal is.   Sounds like you don't know there's more then one kind.


 what kind of death metal is that, then? clue me in.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 22, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> what kind of death metal is that, then? clue me in.


 
that's from sepultura's groove metal days

before then they used to be a full-on poorly produced death metal band but then they HIT IT RICH with the Roadrunner formula for $ucce$$

[yt]MSHECmy-Vfg[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Oct 22, 2010)

oh god


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 23, 2010)

*sighs*  Nevermind.

*pulls pin on grenade and tosses it over her shoulder into the thread while whistling 'Hells Bells' on her way out*


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2010)

grenades are _so_ death metal


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 26, 2010)

[yt]ncO9lXdsD_Y[/yt]



> 7:17:50 PM Pink: It's hard not to love Bethlehem



fun fact: vocalist now plays bass in this band

[yt]aypCsEpgnqY[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2010)

Fools! There is only one true God of Darkness, and His name is (...)

There is Ozzy, but he's only a prince..


----------



## Hir (Oct 26, 2010)

an old man in sunglasses that sounds like gollum with a cold is hardly the prince of darkness


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> an old man in sunglasses that sounds like gollum with a cold is hardly the prince of darkness


I didn't say I was a fan.


----------



## Hir (Oct 26, 2010)

nor did I, love


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 26, 2010)

Grycho said:


> Meh... he reminds me more of Orochimaru from Naruto. XD
> 
> [YT]=iv00zQsEyio[/YT]
> 
> Mute the faggy-fucking music.



His theme is based off of Toccata and Fugue in D minor. You best be trollan with that Toccata hate >:[


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 4, 2010)

Just give this a listen. 

[yt]-J7M6MhTTHY[/yt]

Beautiful guitar work right there.


----------

